# Nissan Fault Codes List



## igor2009 (Apr 30, 2016)

P1105 MAP/BARO Pressure Switch Solenoid Valve

P1110 Intake Valve Timing Control Solenoid

P1120 Secondary Throttle Position Sensor Circuit Fault

P1125 Tandem Throttle Position Sensor Circuit Fault 

P1126 Thermostat Function

P1130 Swirl Control Valve Control Solenoid Valve

P1135 Intake Valve Timing Control Circuit (Bank 2) 

P1140 Intake Valve Timing Control Position Sensor (Bank 1)

P1145 Intake Valve Timing Control Position Sensor (Bank 2)

P1148 Closed Loop Control (Bank 1)

P1165 Swirl Control Valve Control Vacuum Switch

P1168 Closed Loop Control (Bank 2)

P1210 Traction Control System Signal Fault

P1211 ABS/TCS Control Unit

P1212 ABS/TCS Communication Line

P1217 Engine Over Temperature (Overheat)

P1220 Fuel Pump Control Signal Fault

P1320 Ignition Signal

P1335 Crankshaft Position Sensor (REF)

P1336 Crankshaft Position Sensor (CKPS)

P1400 EGRC Solenoid Valve

P1401 EGR Temperature Sensor

P1402 EGR System

P1440 EVAP Control System Small Leak

P1441 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve

P1443 EVAP Canister Control Vacuum Switch Circuit Fault

P1444 Canister Purge Volume Control Solenoid Valve

P1445 EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Valve

P1446 EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve (Closed)

P1447 EVAP Control System Purge Flow Monitoring

P1448 EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve (Open)

P1464 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit (Ground Signal)

P1490 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve (Circuit)

P1491 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve

P1492 EVAP Canister Purge Control/Solenoid Valve (Circuit)

P1493 EVAP Canister Purge Control Valve/Solenoid Valve

P1550 TCC Solenoid Valve

P1605 A/T Diagnostic Communication Line

P1701 Fuel Trim

P1705 Throttle Position Sensor Circuit A/T

P1706 Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Switch

P1760 Overrun Clutch Solenoid Valve (Circuit)

Full list here Nissan Fault Codes - car manuals & wiring diagrams


----------

